# Your Starter Brand



## Marielle001 (Jul 30, 2007)

What brand of make-up did you start out with, back in the good old days? What brand got you interested in the first place?

For me... it was Covergirl at the age of 13! I used to buy their drugstore eyeshadow palletes and feel so scandolous spending my 5 dollars on make-up. =) Then I lived off of free-gift Clinque my mom didn't want before graduating to MAC.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally it was Mary Kay.  My mom didn't like the idea of me wearing drug store makeup, so she had a Mark Kay party for me and some friends (I think I might have been 13 too) and she got me everything I needed - Liquid foundation, powder, a blush, 3 eye shadows, clear lipgloss and a lip stick I think.  After that I experimented with some Stila products at Nordstrom (I got Jezebel and Cassis e/s and a lip gloss palette) and it was no looking back after that.  I ditched the Mary Kay not too long afterward.


----------



## lara (Jul 30, 2007)

MAC. I only started wearing make-up in my early 20's, so I skipped past all the drugstore stuff.


----------



## redambition (Jul 30, 2007)

i started on cheapie stuff. covergirl, australis, rimmel.

then got the MAC bug


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheap drug store make-up, especially Annabelle. Then moved onto Estee Lauder, and finally to MAC.


----------



## macface (Jul 30, 2007)

Jordana cover girl then clinique and finally mac


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2007)

Wet and Wild!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jul 30, 2007)

I started out with various DS brands, mostly just Lip Smackers though, then the colored lipglosses from Bonne Belle.  My sister brought me to Clinique for a color match when I was 15 and then she bought me Clinique stuff for a couple years.  Then when I started college I discovered Sephora, and I was in love with Urban Decay and that retarded Jessica Simpson brand haha.  I didn't get hooked on MAC until my junior year of college (2004) when I saw someone use Phloof! e/s in an FOTD on LJ.  I had to have it!


----------



## pookus (Jul 30, 2007)

It was L'Oreal for me... my mom was big into Lancome at the time (this was about 18 years ago (crap, that makes me sound ooooooooold) and since L'Oreal was so similar - I didn't know how they were related - it was fun for me to be able to mimic some of those products.  As soon as I started making any amount of decent money I branched out into other brands, but I only started obsessing in my late 20's lol


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybelline, Oil of Olay foundation


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 30, 2007)

my first eyeshadow was this hideous matte sky blue color from jane and i looked like an idiot wearing it my freshman year of highschool. my first foundations were covergirl. i really liked aqua smooth.

my first high end m/u was a palette from UD that my aunt got me for my 16th birthday. it was a silver palette with 4 shadows (acid rain, midnight cowboy rides again, crash and grifter), 4 glosses (one was asphyxia) and X blush. ever since then ive been obsessed with  UD and still am

ive since become obsessed with and collect NARs, Smashbox and i recently started on MAC, since my collection of NARs and UD are virtually complete.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 30, 2007)

Almay, Bonne Bell's teen line (the one with the color glosses), Jane, Revlon's Streetwear line or whatever the line that looked kind of like Urban Decay stuff was like.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2007)

For me it started out of necessity: i would buy loreal for my dance recitals and competitions. It wasn't until my sophomore year in highschool that i turned to lancome and sephora brands like urban decay.

My mac bug hit me january of 2007 :-D


----------



## VioletB (Jul 30, 2007)

This is a fun thread.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My mom took me to the Clinique counter when I was in junior high and bought me stuff.  That, and used lip smackers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't start wearing foundation till I started with Lauder when I was 21.. so then I started using all Lauder stuff with MAC added in.


----------



## girlstar (Jul 30, 2007)

Welll...

When I was really young, I used to play makeup with my best friend, and we had a crapload of her Mom's unwanted makeup. And my Mom HATED me wearing makeup!  

Then, when I was 6-10ish, I used to take this pallette my Mom had hidden.. it was really cheapie stuff, but tons of e/s, blush, lipstick and all the brushes you needed! But I only would take it to my dance performances.. no doubt I ended up on stage with bright blue eyeshadow! She was so mad when she found out I had been into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It wasn't until I was 15 when I used makeup again, and I used Bonne Bell and Maybelline d/s crap.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it was always a pain in the butt, because d/s foundation was always too yellow/too peach/too dark! So my Aunt took me to MAC so I finally got a foundation that matched my skintone


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2007)

Do yall remember those makeup pallets sold at grocery stores or drug stores where you would get lippies, blushes, and eyeshadows. The pallet was like hot pink and el cheapo!
The eyeshadows looked like mini lipsticks stacked within them. They were such wierd colors and very waxy. I can still remember the smell lol.


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 30, 2007)

I started with Alexandra de Markoff and Borghese when I was a senior in high school.  I didn't wear makeup before that (except lipstick-Loreal), but my mom didn't want me to look so casual in my senior pictures. Then the Nakeds line from Ultima II came around and I owned that collection.  Then I went back to Borghese (for work) until I discovered MAC on Makeup Alley (which led me to Specktra).


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 30, 2007)

since i just started this past february, it has always been mac.


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 30, 2007)

I started with a no-name brand e/s makeup kit my dad got me for my bday.  I actually only used that for a little bit because I was only 13 I think at that time and the colors were too bright!  Then when I got to high school I used CoverGirl too (I actually used this til I was about 18 or 19, I confess! Until I discovered MAC and NYX, which is a drugstore brand but IMHO is up to par in terms of pigmentation)  But anyway I stuck to neutrals at first.  Boring!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

clinique, shu  and stealing from my mom chanel & dior!!!
now i prefer MAc over shu bercause i live in the staates now, so they have stores everywhere


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 31, 2007)

My first eyeshadows were Maybelline, Smackers for lip stuff, Jane for foundation and mascara, and Covergirl for powder.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 31, 2007)

Everyone is mentioning Bonne Bell and Lip Smackers and I just have to laugh.  I remember being in elementary school and wanting to collect all of the different Lip Smackers flavors (this was when you could get them at that store that was just like Icing, I think it was called Alternatives, or something,).  I guess I thought there was actually a difference between Chocolate Milk and Ginger Bread, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 31, 2007)

I think my very very first "makeup" brand was lip smackers! They had those fun glittery yummy smelling lip balms. And glitter gels to that I'd slather on my arms and sometimes near my eyes/cheeks! Then I think it was that NYC roller lipgloss! Those smelled yummy. Makes me wanna go get some lol. My mom would also give me her lancome GWP samples that she didn't want. When I was in middle school I wore eyeliner and that was Lancome because my mom wore Lancome. I just had basic everyday same stuff makeup and I didn't get into serious makeup addiction until I found Urban Decay! Then I ventured off into other brands in Sephora from time to time but mostly just Urban Decay. It wasn't until recently did I really get into MAC, when the MAC store opened. It was then could I get the pallets. I vowed to stay loyal to MAC ever since since I got mad because I kept buying dupes in MAC that I had of another brand. If I stay with one brand, I'll remember what I already have. And since MAC has so many colours and is always coming out with new collections, it was a no brainier that that's the brand to stick with. Also i love their lipglasses and lipsticks, it's the only brand I'll use! I never really liked lipgloss and lipstick until I met MAC!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 31, 2007)

Clinique. 
Superbalanced Makeup in Breeze.
Lucky Clover blush.
Seashell Pink/Fawn Satin Eyeshadow Duo.

and the three step skincare system (which I still use!!). I love the brand still.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 31, 2007)

I loved the big Lip Smackers!

Y'all are too young to even remember this stuff, but I'd had a Corn Silk liquid foundation that was great, loved the smell & the application of it...hasn't been made in ages I don't think.  Then I had a Pond's blusher compact that had peach on one side & a highlighter powder on the other, a dual pan, and it was my favorite.  I had some Maybelline, CG, Avon...didn't care for the eyeshadows but always tried them.

Then in later high school years, at a few boutiques, I found Mary Quant.  I got several of her blushes, lipsticks, pot rouge stuff, and my favorite cologne, Havoc.  LOVED that stuff...I hope somewhere I still have some of those cute mod containers!  I also had Yardley of London lipsticks, one frosty pink flavored like bubble gum was one of them, and some Yardley e/s with my favorite just a basic brown matte that was awesome.  Of course there were pans of Revlon e/s, the Revlon foundation that was popular back then, an Avon "face beamer" stuff I always used, then found my Bonne Bell tube of bronze gel that just added sheer color...I think they still make it.  Oh the memories!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 31, 2007)

When I was a kiddo- I used to eat my LipSmackers lol. Especially the Pina Colada one! Tell me I'm not the only wierdo???


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jul 31, 2007)

My first ever eye shadow was an electric blue Fetish one.  My mom was so mad that I was so young (12 or so) and wanted such crazy makeup.  Well, I haven't changed much!  Only got worse actually....


----------



## goink (Jul 31, 2007)

Covergirl: eyeliner, mascara, tinted moisturizer.
Lipsmacker!


----------



## sOo_femme (Aug 1, 2007)

Gosh, I remember I was given a little pink treasure chest filled with Lipsmacker chapsticks in all those funky flavors. I hated them! I didn't like the smell or texture at all.


----------



## Skan (Aug 2, 2007)

Wet N Wild


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 2, 2007)

I started with Clinique when I was 14- I was hooked by Almost lipstick in Black honey and the gift with purchase that came with the $16.50 purchase.. the price has sense gone up obviously. But I started with Stay Amber matte foundation, the 3 step skin program in III and Black Honey almost lipstick- its still a favorite of mine!


----------



## frocher (Aug 2, 2007)

...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_When I was a kiddo- I used to eat my LipSmackers lol. Especially the Pina Colada one! Tell me I'm not the only wierdo???_

 
I knew people who ate the strawberry flavored Chapstick.


----------



## jennzy (Aug 3, 2007)

covergirl when i was in gr.7. and by gr.8 some mac eyeshadows. 
then gr.9-10 i used stila
then used clinique
and gr.12 benefit
2nd yr university mac eyeshadow bloom!

so pretty much majority of the stuff i use are benefit face and mac shadow and blush


----------



## n_c (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Wet and Wild!!_

 
Yup me too. I still remember that horrific almost black lipstick I wore.

CG followed, then Maybelline and finally around 19 or 20 yrs old  I was turned to MAC...yay!!!


----------



## mello (Aug 3, 2007)

I used to steal my mom's Avon and lip smackers (she likes the lip balms haha), then I started getting into Maybeline, Covergirl, Bonnebell, Revlon and Jane products. Still use most of those brands today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_When I was a kiddo- I used to eat my LipSmackers lol. Especially the Pina Colada one! Tell me I'm not the only wierdo???_

 
That actually made me LOL. I used to apply layers of the stuff so I could lick it off. But I never actually took bites of the sticks, though I know some people who did


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_I loved the big Lip Smackers!

Y'all are too young to even remember this stuff, but I'd had a Corn Silk liquid foundation that was great, loved the smell & the application of it...hasn't been made in ages I don't think. Then I had a Pond's blusher compact that had peach on one side & a highlighter powder on the other, a dual pan, and it was my favorite. I had some Maybelline, CG, Avon...didn't care for the eyeshadows but always tried them.

Then in later high school years, at a few boutiques, I found Mary Quant. I got several of her blushes, lipsticks, pot rouge stuff, and my favorite cologne, Havoc. LOVED that stuff...I hope somewhere I still have some of those cute mod containers! I also had Yardley of London lipsticks, one frosty pink flavored like bubble gum was one of them, and some Yardley e/s with my favorite just a basic brown matte that was awesome. Of course there were pans of Revlon e/s, the Revlon foundation that was popular back then, an Avon "face beamer" stuff I always used, then found my Bonne Bell tube of bronze gel that just added sheer color...I think they still make it. Oh the memories!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I found a thing of unopened Corn Silk foundation in my grandmother's cosmetics... I wonder how long THAT's been around.

Mine was like this crazy cherry red lipstick that my mother bought me when I was like 10 at the drug store because it was really cheap... Awful. I also had brown maybelline mascara and some random no name liquid eyeshadows that were purple and pink when I was like 11. My first foundation was MaxFactor.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 3, 2007)

Avon


----------



## ratmist (Aug 3, 2007)

Clinique.  My mother had a few Clinique pieces and part of the 3-step skin routine.  Since she'd get go through the skin stuff every year, I'd get a lot of GWP pieces.  I had a hell of a good GWP collection for a while.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 4, 2007)

prestige!  and i still love their eyeshadows, they're amazing and SUPER cheap!


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Avon since my mom was a rep.


----------



## gabi1129 (Aug 4, 2007)

victoria secrets lipglosses! then it was cg mascara and rimmel eyeliner. when i decided to drag, i knew i couldnt use the drug store stuff. and this is when i went to MAC, and after using some of their products and now im addicted.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 4, 2007)

Avon, Posner, and Maybelline Shades of You.


----------



## msmack (Aug 4, 2007)

AVON. Yah, my momma used to sell it too! I'd always find a bag in the back of her closet full of those tiny little tester lipsticks and such... then I guess I moved onto cover girl and maybelline. Oh boy, then i discovered MAC pigments....


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

I started off with Wet & Wild. Right now, I find Wet & Wild disgusting and I'll never use it again. And that was when I was 13, so it's only natural, I suppose seeing how cheap it was at 1.00 a piece. But I honestly think that you get what you pay for so far as quality goes with more expensive brands.


----------



## meiming (Oct 12, 2007)

I figured I'd bump up this thread again because I think it's so much fun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me, I hardly ever dabbled in makeup at all until my twenties. But way back in high school a friend got me started with Revlon's Toast of New York which looking back I can't imagine how I wore such a dark shade. Then again, it was the grungy 90s. After that I kinda backed off makeup as I was in a very ungirly stage. In college my re-entry started with MAC of course! But I hardly used anything but the most basic makeup for "special" occassions until recently because I never knew how to put the stuff on. Then...a month ago...I met specktra and I've been inspired ever since.


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey I still love my LipSmackers  
and then it was MAC clear lipgloss when I was in gr. 7 or 8... I started getting into makeup when I was 15-16 and I had a couple MAC eyeshadows. I guess MAC's my starter brand  but now I like a bunch of other drugstore/high-end brands too


----------



## Deena (Oct 13, 2007)

Drugstore stuff like L'Oreal, Revlon and Maybelline, and CoverGirl blushes.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 13, 2007)

Wet N' Wild, Jordana, and those huge crappy Markwins palettes that you see around Christmastime. Then again, I was only twelve or thirteen.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 14, 2007)

Pond's Angelface,Coty,and BonneBell.Yardley eyeshadows. Come and Play in My Yardley.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 14, 2007)

lipsmackers! bonnebell


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 14, 2007)

The first makeup I ever bought was Jean Paul Gaultier's, so it's kind of a recent thing, then I moved on to Clinique (for foundation), then MAC and pretty much I got addicted into trying out as many brands as possible. I love MAC for eyeliners, shadows, shadesticks and things, but complexion wise it's either Laura Mercier or Armani.


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 14, 2007)

I started to use makeup in middle school, so my friends and I would use this light pink sparkly gloss from Bonnie Bell that tasted like a creamsicle and outline our lips with Revlon lipliner in a reddish brown color.  We thought we were so cool!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 14, 2007)

*My big sister started buying my makeup when I was 13....so I started out with Lancome and Estee Lauder...When I got old enough to buy my own, I started going to MAC and Sephora.*


----------



## princess (Oct 17, 2007)

My first lipstick was Cover Girl at 13, than moved on to Maybelline for a few years.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 19, 2007)

Bonnebell lipsmackers and also those cheapie BSS lip glosses, they used to dry up so quickly and I would pile on those rolly ball glosses thinking I was cute!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine was Revlon... I was all about their espresso lipliner... toast of new york, black cherry, and blackberry lipsticks... good Lord haha... what can I say dark lipsticks were all the rage in my school back in '94...


----------



## kyashi (Oct 25, 2007)

for me i started at 15 i think, got redeemable stuff from my year 10 formal makeover and yehs that kickstart my makeup life, then i went onto missha, shiseido (my mum used it) then loreal and now mac at the age of 17 .. i dont think im ever gna change back again.


----------



## mollythedolly (Mar 7, 2008)

First? Around 7th grade. 
I always took the freebie lipglosses from my mom's Clinique/Lancome bags. I didn't buy one until a few years ago. Usually, they were big enough to last for 4ish months. I also used Maybelline mascara (yes, yes, Great Lash), CG pressed powder, and a few of those CG quads. 

I used the applicators included with them... ewww.


----------



## jmthoreson (Mar 9, 2008)

I've read this whole post and all of the stories are the same: drugstore crap, then clinique, then MAC! That is my story too, at 19 years old I was too good for drugstore, but could only afford clinique, since it also came with the gwp. I still remember my first lippie. I was 12, it was wet and wild 507A (maybe it was 507b). My friends and I all had the same color and applied it repeatedly during classes. Good times.


----------



## whatever21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Bonnebell's Lipsmackers and lip glosses and eyeliner pencils, Revlon's Foundation, Covergirl stuff, NYC stuff, Maybelline stuff, random Lancome eyeshadows that I stole from my mom, and I had one MAC pressed powder...and I used it all until I was about 18 (except the lipsmackers..)...lol...until I discovered YouTube makeup tutorial videos and realized I needed to try out some more high-end stuff...I'm 19 and a MAC addict now


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 9, 2008)

Bonne Bell Roll On lip smackers (I had Mango and Vanilla) and some navy blue eyeliner I got at the mall.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it was L'oreal and then no7 and then MAC


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 9, 2008)

The first make-up I remember having was a yellow tin of Mary Quant eye crayons (?) which my mum allowed me to play with. I used them on my Girl's World dummy head more than on myself though.

When I was 11 or 12, I got a nice Rimmel eyeshadow set for my birthday. It had about 10 colours in it and I spent a lot of time the using the shadows in it to make pretend bruises. (They were quite convincing, albeit a little shimmery!)

After that, I used Boots No7 or their more teenagey 17 range, along with Barry M. I used to have to buy the pure white Barry M foundation to mix in with other brands to make them a wearable shade for me.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm, it was really a hodgepodge of drugstore and Claire's makeup that I used to sneak behind my mother's back; pretty much whatever was cheap and pretty looking to my 12-year old self.  When my mom found out, she started buying me Avon, thinking it was better.  I really didn't mind since she was paying for it (I'm such a greedy child!)

Then as I began gaining more financial indepence, I still stuck to drugstores, but then then MAC addiction took this summer, and now it is mostly MAC and highend with some fun drugstore thrown in, like Milani!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 11, 2008)

The first brands I bought myself were Max Factor and Bourjois when I was 18/19. I used the MF Crème Puff powder foundation and Bourjois e/s, eyekohl, mascara and lipstick. After a while I also branched out to other brands like The Body Shop, Invite, Gemey and Revlon and later on, when I was in my early 20's, I slowly moved to the more expensive HE brands. Back in those days I mainly used Clarins, Dior, Chanel and lots of Lancome.


----------



## Winnie (Mar 11, 2008)

Rimmel Eyeliner, Natural Collection and 17 range from Boots (UK drugstore) were my beginner brands at around 14!


----------



## averiejuli (Mar 12, 2008)

I started out with Covergirl, Maybelline and moved up from there.  I loved lip smackers and I used hand me downs from my mom (MAC, Chanel) which eventually got me into department store m/u.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Mar 12, 2008)

I used to use covergirl and then after a while I moved onto MAC.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine was Jane, back in the end of 6th grade.  I always saw them advertised in Teen, so I found some at Walmart... oddly enough... I still have most of my Jane stuff... from 1996... for some reason.  *shrug*


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2008)

Back in the old days of 2000 I started off with MAC.


----------



## Danapotter (Mar 14, 2008)

I used this no name eyeshadow palette for about 1.5 months and then I found Specktra, and have been a MACaholic (to my parents' and families' dimsay) since then.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2008)

CoverGirl and Maybelline.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 16, 2008)

the first makeup i ever bought was a white gray and black eyeshadow trio from NYC, i think.. and some lip smackers stuff. a month later i graduated to lancome and a couple months after that, mac. <3


----------



## Socialite (Mar 16, 2008)

i always have loved makeup. when i was in highschool i would wear mary kay because my mom was a consultant. i also used covergirl mascara and powder. when i got my first job i started using mark then i moved up to victoria's secret where i luckily discovered sephora . i've just recently started using mac


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Do yall remember those makeup pallets sold at grocery stores or drug stores where you would get lippies, blushes, and eyeshadows. The pallet was like hot pink and el cheapo!
The eyeshadows looked like mini lipsticks stacked within them. They were such wierd colors and very waxy. I can still remember the smell lol._

 
omg yes!! i can never forget the smell..i used to wear the fake fingernail tips too.. the ones that slide over your tips hahha 


my 1st makeup was wet n wild and jordana!


----------



## NadiaD (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh god, I cring when I think of the stuff I used to wear!  At first I was a 'I'm NEVER going to wear makeup!!' type of girl. Then I hit puberty, noticed boys and the spiral began lol.

First was stealing my Mum's stuff - including a lovely 80's bright matte blue eyeshadow I used to wear right up to the brow with frosty pink lipgloss - nothing else! I looked  a state. When I started buying my own stuff, it was 17 from Boots and Kolor from superdrug (Now thankfully that line is dead!). Then moved up the ranks of drugstore make up in Boots  - MaxFactor, Loreal, Bourjois, Barry M etc. Then at age 16 my Mum bought me my first 'proper' makeup from BeneFit - I love that stuff!

When I started university I took my student loan to clinique and Benefit. Happy days! Then about a month ago I plucked up the courage to finally try MAC - in the past I never thought it was for me, as I am not a size 10 beautiful person who I thought MAC catered for. I was soo wrong about that! 

Nowadays I use BeneFit, Mac and still my old favourites of Barry M and Bourjois! Hoping to buy some Urban Decay soon :>

Sorry that was kinda long, but this thread brought back a lot of memories!! lol.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 1, 2008)

Well when I was really young, my mum would let me play with all her old stuff, but when I was in 6th grade it was the cheapo drugstore stuff: Wet/Wild, Bonne Bell, the occasional Jane piece, maybe some Cover Girl and then whatever I could pilfer from my mum. However she bought me my first Lancome shadow-Limelight, a very nice light green shade-when I was in the 7th grade and the next year, she bought another. It then became a thing for her to buy me new Lancome shadows for Christmas, and then I'd usually just see what cheapo shadows we could get otherwise.

Then I made the speedy transition to the department store stuff about a year ago and boy am I glad I did. Now when I go to Ulta, I can see the obvious difference between the two types of cosmetics and the cheaper ones definitely look the part.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 1, 2008)

Jane...Bonnebelle...CABOODLES!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 1, 2008)

I started off with those really cheap toy palettes that barely left colour on when I was around 7, Then at about 12 I started using my mum's old maybelline and stuff. Now (at 18) I use Fyrinnae, Inglot and I slowly want to amass a mac collection besides my brushes and MSF....the piggies are so freaking pretty!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

Bonnebelle! Ummmm... that's all I can think of. But when I started using real makeup I started with Loreal, Maybelline and Covergirl. I was so young


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 1, 2008)

It was L'Oreal & Clinique for me. Yes, I remeber all the lip smackers also with the different flavors & collecting all of them LOL.

My mom loved Channel & Lancome when I was a kid. I use to watch my mom put on makeup & I would use my makeup to try to duplicate my mom in the mirror. awwww memory lane is so cute sometimes


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

Lip Smackers, lip gloss from Claire's, Avon big color eyeshadow sticks (like shadesticks), Clinique stick foundation (which I think got discontinued).

Also when I was about 14 I tried to use skin-colored eyeshadow as concealer. It looked really bad and too light. (what was I thinking?)


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 16, 2008)

My first product was some 99 cent lipstick from the dollar store and black eyeliner. Loved to line my eyes and lips in black lol.

Powder was Maybelline Shades of You in Touch of Tawny great for women of color. Hated when they discontinued the line because Cover Girl made me look dead.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 16, 2008)

mine was an awful rimmel baby blue creme eye colour, a tube of purple glitter & white stargazer powder. lol


----------

